# Problems sending files to mobile phone via Bluetooth.



## sumink_beautiful

I have a Bluetooth enabled mobile phone (Nokia 6230i) and have recently bought a Bluetooth USB adapter so that I can put files from my computer onto my phone and vice-versa. I got it to work perfectly well, sending files from my PC to my phone and back again but now after restarting my computer it won't send files. I can, however, send files from the phone to the computer. I'm running Windows XP. 

The error message I get is "An invalid argument was supplied."

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I have no idea how it can be working one day and not the next


----------



## houssam_ballout

are  u sending the files via Nokia PC suite?
also, any type of file is not being sent?


----------



## sumink_beautiful

I've tried it with the Nokia PC suite as well as just right-clicking the Bluetooth icon in the task tray and selecting "send a file". And yes, any file. I think it may be something to do with the Nokia PC suite as the first time I sent a file I hadn't installed the PC suite. But since then I have uninstalled the PC suite and it still won't work.


----------



## houssam_ballout

Well the same thing happened with my cousin,  it all works fine, and when I installed the PC suite somethig wrong was happening, and I couldn't know it, until I remove the Pc suite, and send via the regular browser to send .
but I think that this problem is with the Phone cause no problem with the software?


----------



## Hairy_Lee

when i had a nokia phone and installed service pack 2 it actually seemed to stop pc suite from working, however it never cause a problem with the built in windows one.
i would remove the nokia pc suite software, then remove the adaptor then plug it back in and let windows reinstall the drivers for it


----------



## sumink_beautiful

Have removed Nokia PC suite and it now works. Question - How do I view videos taken by the phone? They are in format .3gp and nothing will play them except the PC suite.


----------



## Hairy_Lee

quicktime will play 3gp file


----------



## sumink_beautiful

Thankyou


----------



## rhiannak

*Help!!*

I need help. I was given a Nokia Slider 2680 today and my dad and I have been trying to get songs on it all day. We realised that MP4 songs didn't work, so we used a converter and changed them to MP3. The songs were clearly in MP3 form then, as they weren't playing on iTunes, but our other software. It still wasn't working. I found this forum conversation, and did everything. I used the bar at the bottom, went on the actual document and copied and sent, and even deleted the Nokia PC Suite. Even though I have done all of this, the song is still not bluetoothing to my phone or anyone else's in my family. When we try and send it, it just comes up with, "An invalid argument was supplied". Please help!!


Oh, and also, how do you change your picture for your profile on this website?

Rhianna xxo


----------

